# big dish



## richard5878 (Oct 20, 2008)

can someone please help me i been trying to put my fta together for days now,I'm having problem trying to get pas 1r.
i have a 1.8 dish , captivework 800 and c band lnbf my lat 15N, my log 87W' yes i live in Honduras so can any one help


my next question is i have 600p capivework and trying to get sat 118 but the sat menu don't have F1 at 118 how or were can i download a sat list or how can fix it.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

richard5878 said:


> can someone please help me i been trying to put my fta together for days now,I'm having problem trying to get pas 1r.
> i have a 1.8 dish , captivework 800 and c band lnbf my lat 15N, my log 87W' yes i live in Honduras so can any one help
> 
> my next question is i have 600p capivework and trying to get sat 118 but the sat menu don't have F1 at 118 how or were can i download a sat list or how can fix it.


F3 is at 118.7. What band are you trying to get there?
BTW: It used to be E1 there.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If you only have a C-band LNBF, you can't get anything from Anik F3.

To see what's available where you are, the best bet is to ask a local satellite equipment dealer.


----------



## richard5878 (Oct 20, 2008)

i have two dish one c band lnbf for pas1 and one ku liner i have the ku liner at 119 but no transponder from 118 come down. how far dos the c band lnbf have to be from the dish to get pas 1 it have some numbers on sized of the lnbf


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

To work correctly, the LNB needs to be at the dish parabola's focal point. That focal point will vary by brand and type of dish. Yet another good reason to contact your local satellite equipment dealer, who can make sure that you're doing it right.

Also remember our no hacking policy. If you're not trying to get NASA Select or one of the tiny group of other unscrambled channels, you shouldn't be talking about EchoStar satellites here.


----------



## richard5878 (Oct 20, 2008)

trying to get nasa


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmm... 119 would be KU circular not linear correct? And does 118 not have a lower LOF and require a special lnb?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

119 requires Ku DBS(BSS) Circular.
118.75 requires Ku FSS Circular.
NASA is on 119.


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

nasa is on C-band @ AMC 6 72.0w. Might have better luck with that satellite and your setup.


----------



## 4u2csattv (Feb 16, 2009)

Try using website ***. lyngsat.com Click on americas and cband and see which transponders or satellites you can receive at your location.

regards dishnut


----------



## thad botkin (Apr 6, 2009)

just bought this rec and wanted to know what it take to get it started


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You might try Googling "Drake 924" and reading the results.


----------

